# Photoshop elements



## LRussoPhoto (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, this is starting to get on my nerves because i cant figure it out. I recently purchased a MBP and installed Elements. I have had Elements on my iMac for a while now. I noticed that on the MBP if I exit and then reopen Elements none of my previously opened files or projects remain in the project bin. The project been is always empty when open Elements. But on my iMac when ever I open, all previous files and projects are always in the bin unless i manually close them, which is how I like it. How do i get that setup on the MBP, i have been looking and googling and cant figure it out, please help!


----------

